
The Beauty of Erlang Syntax - lostctown
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2009-February/041969.html
======
whitepoplar
I can't quite put my finger on it, but Erlang syntax is beautiful in the same
way that an old Porsche is beautiful.

------
elbrujohalcon
Somewhat related: [https://medium.com/erlang-battleground/beautiful-
code-254a5f...](https://medium.com/erlang-battleground/beautiful-
code-254a5f8ef958)

